# Jakes Idea



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake has been having a chat with me and he says he would like to go on a special holiday.

"What do you mean by special Jake" I asked him..

Well what he said really touched my heart and I said I would ask

Jake has said after all the nice replies from people and other dogs that he has had to his message he would like to meet them.

He has suggested that we could arrange a doggy holiday with other Chihuahua People members and their dogs where its not too expensive and we can all go for walks together

I thought it was a lovely idea,

So I said I would go, how about anyone else, is this possible?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its a great idea! I can't as im quite tied up atm with the naughty dogs i have and my course im trying to do. Im sure lots of peopel would be able to do it tho!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

that sounds like a really lovely idea - I'm sure lots of people would be up for it xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We would love to go to a Chi meetup! Are you guys close to Kansas? 

Brodysmom


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

How great tha would be..we'd have to meet up like where...maybe...Ireland or something...lol...the airfares are still too pricey for me at the moment...

Tracy, we are not in Kansas......lol too bad for that


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I believe I am across the pond from you!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm in the UK Midlands, could fly to ireland but how would I get Jake there, I wouldn't want him in a crate, he'd have to be on my knee lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in peterborough, my other half said its about an hour and a half from n- hampton. I'd love a play date!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am kind of envious of the play date..one of these days. I was in London just for the morning one day last year. lol

It looks like I am stuck in Boston for a good bit..and it is cold !!!!

Maybe after I am all healed up and back to work $$ we can do a holiday..


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

It is a very good idea but i live in the U.S. and no money to fly anywhere lol it would have to be some where i could drive.mabe the people are close to each other have one and all


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

It takes me an hour to get to Peterborogh train station but not sure which part of Peterborough you in and I have only ever been to the station so don't know the place at all.

We don't have to meet in Northampton though if enough people are interested we could pick a place central to us all.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Brodysmom said:


> We would love to go to a Chi meetup! Are you guys close to Kansas?
> 
> Brodysmom


I think you're thinking of Toto and Dorothy. rofl


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lin said:


> I think you're thinking of Toto and Dorothy. rofl


Just follow the yellow brick road and watch out for tornados!! LOL!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Just follow the yellow brick road and watch out for tornados!! LOL!


Thats what I was thinking..lol


----------



## Harmony96 (Dec 15, 2009)

lol Im in Australia.. I think I wouldnt be allowed to spend *that* much on a walk


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

rubia said:


> Thats what I was thinking..lol


It's the Wicked Witch of the West that concerns me. hehe


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Deme- After Xmas we will have to get some of us together, like you said in a place central to us all. I dont mind traveling a bit. It would be lovelyto see everyones little fur babies x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am well prepared to make it something like

1) Arrive and check in hotel (pet friendly one) that we are all staying at if possible
2) Meet up for a drink and go for a walk then have dinner afterwards.
3) Sleep
4) Next day find a park or some where we can let our dogs play
5) everyone get to know each other and discuss what we fancy doing among ourselves with our dogs (run amok and take over the B&B lol)
6 later depends on if we are staying an extra night or not. so It could be travel home or travel home in the morning.

We could bring toys and photo's, tell funny stories over lunch etc and basically have FUN FUN FUN....


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds like a lovely idea


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

need someone to suggest where and I'll follow


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was just thinking, does anyone already know of a place that takes dogs and has places to go with our little ones


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

im near northampton too. would be fun! xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea. Count me in. I'll do some 'googleing' in the next few days. See what we all come up with x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

depending on cost etc id deffo be up for this. keep me informed  x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It's a long haul from Nebraska; we'll be there in spirit!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww! I'm in kentucky. 
sounds fun


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been looking on the internet and there is quite a few nice hotels etc near the coast. How about a trip to the beach? 

Just a suggestion. x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hunstanton has a beach that allows dogs and its quite quiet as long as you dont go high season.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hope you guys have a blast.  That's a little out of my neck of the woods. <3


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The nearest coast for me is Wells By the Sea in Norfolk and that is about a 3 hr drive. 

I don't mind doing the drive but wondered if there were any other suggestions. My geography is the pits, good old Auto route Lol.

I only know about Norfolk as we take our horses there each year.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Getting to Norfolk is about a 2 hour drive for me too


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm afraid my geography isnt that great either. Can anyone else think of anything? x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't let this go cold, anyone have any suggestions, maybe we could all say where we are, then place these on a map to see where the central point is for us all. then where ever it is choose a suitable place for our Chi's.

Deme x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I was only thinking about this yesterday.

Thats a good idea deme.

I'm in peterborough


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm in Indiana, so it would be one heck of a walk, and a swim, to join into this, and well, I'm a bit out of shape, so I dont think I could make it!  hehehe

I'll be there in spirit with pups in tow!


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

Well me and poppy would deffinately be interested, were in hertfordshire 
xx


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

me and lexie would love to come, we're just near northampton.

xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im in Kent x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Keep em coming thats five of us so far.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Count us in


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

We are in hampshire new forrest is dog friendly and inexpebnsive


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> Count us in


Done :hello1:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry we are out on this one....another time maybe...in Boston. It just is too much travel at the mo..


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Only got a few peoples names as yet, anyone else interested?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

That would be fun! I'm in OH-IO


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Bella where are you based


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Dayton area..boring town! Haha


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

i can go as far as needed! would love to do this. go camping and go on long walks sounds amazing !


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm in! south yorkshire! might be a bit far away though! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

deme - have you looked at some places yet? x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was waiting until the end of the month in case others still wanna join us and then I was intending to find a central as possible location for everyone then look up places to stay that accommodate dogs and has good walking spots.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I have looked at everyones county and Oxford seems a central point 

If anyone has any other suggestion do post here

Cheers

Lets get things moving..


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This Morning are doing a dog walking section every monday which is giving places with really good walking places and pubs, hotels etc which allow dogs

have had a brief look on their website but can't work my way round it.. anyway i saw this weeks and it was in Devon.. but they're doing all over hte country.. you may find somewhere on there!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

wheres Oxford? 
Devon is lovely for everything, whast their website daisydoo ill give it a go  x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Devon is too far away for a lot of people, Oxford erm! go to google maps and put in Oxford its easier to do that than for me to try and explain


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ok i see it. looks like i can get there by train  want me to help look for some places? x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

i didn't mean go to Devon was just giving an example that they're doing different areas..

www.itv.com/thismorning i love phil and holly lol This weeks was with Liz Mclarnon who use to be in Atomic Kitten and her 2 shitzus


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i follow phil on twitter


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

instead of a hotel why dont we look for a big house with seperate rooms for everyone?


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

oxford sounds good to me.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Princess

yep if you don't mind and the idea of a house to share is great or a cottage.. 

LOL got ya Daisy... I did go to cornwall once to Truro and it was a lovely

Oxford,, its finding somewhere that takes dogs and has a nice dog walk.

I wouldn't mind but we have Salcey Forest that has three diifferent walks varying in distance, I think its 3/4 mile, 1 1/2 miles and a 3 mile walk or more not sure.. all through forestry with a cafe and an ice cream parlour.. 

Still there must be something nice in Oxford..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Deme said:


> Srtill there must be something nice in Oxford..


A University :lol: Sorry i couldn't resist.

Have driven through before not sure of anything.. it maybe worth just googling dog walks and seeing if there are any surrounding areas

Oh a lot of Travel Lodges have dog rooms now too!! Dunno what theyre like.. but they're cheap as chips!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Travelodge's are okay if they do breakfast otherwise you have to go to a Little Chef or something which I hate doing.. I'd rather pay a little more and have B&B.. Some Travelodges do a continental breakfast which would suit me.

They also take dogs at £5 per night.. wonder if they get their own bed lol

I am gonna google about and see what comes up for dog walks


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ill have a google for some cottages things whilst you look for some walking sites


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had found anywhere in Oxford that we could all go to, though its looking to be August at the earliest that I can go.


----------

